# The Blade Swings The Opposite Way



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed an increase in members being banned from the site.
This is starting a trend that saddens me. This has mostly been a friendly site.

An awful lot of new folks getting the axe.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another one bites the dust!


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

why is that?
I'm only a "new" member, but if there are trends to watch for or avoid, I would love to know.

This is a great group, and a great site...but it is inevitable, when you get this many members, that you will ruffle feathers here and there on a regular basis.

is there a common thread behind the problems or bannings?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I know we have had some recent unfortunate circumstances, but I thought the dust had settled.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Sometimes the dust take quite a while to actually settle....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Who has gotten banned this weekend???? O.K. I see that Media Robinson got banned but I think he was a "stunt", man......


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

teslabe said:


> Who has gotten banned this weekend???? O.K. I see that Media Robinson got banned but I think he was a "stunt", man......


Is this true?...What gave it away?
Mcdee


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Using a fake identity is understandable. Dave you are the Man. We trust your judgement.
I see no reason to keep this open. Back to the bench...sometimes not knowing is best.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

hmmm. I have noticed no strife the last couple days. Only two people left and that was of their own choosing. Dont know about mediarobinson though. Saw him post a few times in the j2 thread.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dar said:


> hmmm. I have noticed no strife the last couple days. Only two people left and that was of their own choosing. Dont know about mediarobinson though. Saw him post a few times in the j2 thread.



Take a look at the "Outstanding customer service from Moebious" tread,
post #9.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Being that the forum at large isn't notified of member bannings, how does one notice if there's been an increase or recent upswing in members getting the heave ho? As someone that moderates on 2 other forums, I know that there's stuff that goes on in the background that isn't usually (if ever) announced to the membership at large. Generally speaking, as long as a forum member adheres to the forum rules and treats their fellow members and the forum staff accordingly, they should probably be around for a long time.

That being said, things do happen though...

Bryan


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

teslabe said:


> Take a look at the "Outstanding customer service from Moebious" tread,
> post #9.


Hmmm. Larry, curly,moe......ughhh Bad joke.:lol::lol:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Red background around their name and the word..."Banned" was a dead giveaway.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Sometimes, we as members don't have a "Need to Know", happy ignorance is the unseen deterant. Now where did I put that Liquid cement?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

He was not a "cool guy" to this forum.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a funny feeling there are a few stunt men lurking about...
Mcdee


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

If so, he will eventually give into temptation to post pics of his stuff.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I also think it's what he talks about and how he puts it that's is a dead giveaway.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I have a funny feeling there are a few stunt men lurking about...
> Mcdee


I hope not, it's been very nice around here this weekend....:thumbsup:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> I have a funny feeling there are a few stunt men lurking about...
> Mcdee




we'll just have to wait and see..........


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

falcon49xxx said:


> we'll just have to wait and see..........


I hope not... the last week or so was very depressing for me with regards to the forums here.... That said I'm glad that some went and others stayed :thumbsup:

Now back to those chariot figures...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> I hope not... the last week or so was very depressing for me with regards to the forums here.... That said I'm glad that some went and others stayed :thumbsup:
> 
> Now back to those chariot figures...


Agreed... but when I first happened upon this thread...'The Blade Swings The Opposite Way ' I thought it was about the Monster Scenes Pendulum Kit ...Who knew ?:wave:
Mcdee
....and of course I'll be wary of anyone with less than 30 posts and an empty public profile....


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> . . . when I first happened upon this thread...'The Blade Swings The Opposite Way ' I thought it was about the Monster Scenes Pendulum Kit . . .


I though maybe someone had accuracy issues with the way Monarch's Sinbad is holding his sword! Until I remembered this is the Moebius forum.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> ....and of course I'll be wary of anyone with less than 30 posts and an empty public profile....


 
Agreed, McDee, old chap! However, we should never forget that we do get newbies here from time to time who may be shy, so it's always a good idea to be cordial, give them all a "clean slate" and give them time to open up a bit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You are 100% right Seaview...this should in no way discourage new members from joining...we were all new once :thumbsup: (hell...I wish I was new again...but that belongs in the Dr.Phil forum)
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

What's funny is we haven't had new members until the Stunt got banned. Now we have had 3 or 4 join and start posting at least 10-15 times. One has been rather obnoxious.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

testors said:


> I did not know that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> What's funny is we haven't had new members until the Stunt got banned. Now we have had 3 or 4 join and start posting at least 10-15 times. One has been rather obnoxious.


Coincidence ?.....I think not...
Keep a vigil eye out lads lads...lest we be forced to mount a posse and commence another Peasant hunt...( it has been a while...)
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Look guys, I'm about to hate myself for what I'm gonna say and I don't blame you if you do too! 
As long as we keep mentioning Stuntman and dragging his posts up and getting paranoid about any new members or strange posts, he wins!! He's achieved his end!! This is really starting to piss me off no end and I know it's likewise affecting heaps of members!! 
Why don't we just drop the subject?!? He's not a member here anymore so he effectively doesn't exist here anymore. If he rears up under another name he has the kind of personality that'll betray him. Why don't we trust the mods to do their job, and get back to the way we were before we started infighting and getting paranoid?!?
I've never known Hobbytalk to be a place where I have to be careful what I say, where I post, and where I have to make sure I stay strictly on topic. That's why I love it here so much. Everyone here has a different personality, opinion, and interest and they're the things that make this place so much fun. I personally have a very high respect for everyone here whether I agree with everything they say or not. We've (for the most part) always gotten on despite our differences and I think it'd be nice if we could do so again.
C'mon guys- let's make Hobbytalk Hobbytalk again....

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I wonder why this thread has not been closed yet, it needs to be.

I want more threads of finished or WIP models.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wholeheartedly agree Lloyd!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
It'd be cool if this was the very last mention....

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Look guys, I'm about to hate myself for what I'm gonna say and I don't blame you if you do too!
> As long as we keep mentioning Stuntman and dragging his posts up and getting paranoid about any new members or strange posts, he wins!! He's achieved his end!! This is really starting to piss me off no end and I know it's likewise affecting heaps of members!!
> Why don't we just drop the subject?!? He's not a member here anymore so he effectively doesn't exist here anymore. If he rears up under another name he has the kind of personality that'll betray him. Why don't we trust the mods to do their job, and get back to the way we were before we started infighting and getting paranoid?!?
> I've never known Hobbytalk to be a place where I have to be careful what I say, where I post, and where I have to make sure I stay strictly on topic. That's why I love it here so much. Everyone here has a different personality, opinion, and interest and they're the things that make this place so much fun. I personally have a very high respect for everyone here whether I agree with everything they say or not. We've (for the most part) always gotten on despite our differences and I think it'd be nice if we could do so again.
> ...


Humbled by a fellow Aussie... Thanks Chris. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I always feel like I missed someting. I only stop by here in the mornings, and all the drama seems to take place over night, and I never know what happened. Not sure if I should feel left out or lucky!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Look guys, I'm about to hate myself for what I'm gonna say and I don't blame you if you do too!
> As long as we keep mentioning Stuntman and dragging his posts up and getting paranoid about any new members or strange posts, he wins!! He's achieved his end!! This is really starting to piss me off no end and I know it's likewise affecting heaps of members!!
> Why don't we just drop the subject?!? He's not a member here anymore so he effectively doesn't exist here anymore. If he rears up under another name he has the kind of personality that'll betray him. Why don't we trust the mods to do their job, and get back to the way we were before we started infighting and getting paranoid?!?
> I've never known Hobbytalk to be a place where I have to be careful what I say, where I post, and where I have to make sure I stay strictly on topic. That's why I love it here so much. Everyone here has a different personality, opinion, and interest and they're the things that make this place so much fun. I personally have a very high respect for everyone here whether I agree with everything they say or not. We've (for the most part) always gotten on despite our differences and I think it'd be nice if we could do so again.
> ...


Very well put Chris......:thumbsup: Its time to lock this tread....:wave:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Consider the thread closed.


----------

